# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si të ndaj internetin në rrjet me Kerio Winroute?

## aRTx

Jam duke provuar të shpërndaj rrjet nga nje Kompjuter (me dy kartela) per rrjetin tim lokal (me shumë se 10 kompjutera dhe nje VoIP Adapter LINKSYS).

Programi UserGateeshte programi me te cilin provova te beje *Internet Sharing*.

Une kam bere tri video ne lidhje me instalimin dhe konfigurimin.

Instalimi i UserGate

Krijimi i nje lidhje PPPoE permes windows xp dhe konfigurimi i LAN kartelave

Konfigurimi i UserGate



Une kam provuar me kete Topologji:



Vendosa ti beje keto video per arsye se nuk pata sukses ne shperndarje te rrjetit.
Ju lus qe te me ndihmoni ne lidhje me kete problem.
Çka kam gabuar dhe qfar duhet te shtoj.

Me respekt,
aRTx

----------


## aRTx

Për të shpërndar internet qasje per rrjetin tim lokal kam provuar disa programe siq janë WinRoute, Wooweb, UserGate ... . Por prap se prap nuk kam pasur sukses.

Edhe pse e kam postuar një temë më parë në lidhej po me këtë (tema Si të ndaj internetin në rrjet me UserGate?) , vendosa prap se prap të postoj, por në lidhje me Winroute per arsye se ky program nihet më shumë.

Gjate instalimit dhe konfigurimit kamë bërë një video dhe një screenshot.

Video:
http://tupanat.com/screenshot/winroutevideos/winroute.html
Shënim: Për të parë videon duhet të keni verzionin e fundit të FlashPlayer-it.

Screenshot:


Me këtë konfigurim unë nga rrjeti im lokal mundem vetëm të vizitoj disa faqe 
(p.sh.  www.google.com, www.youtube.com, www.yahoo.com, www.hotmail.com ...)
Por kur provoj të *qasem në e-mail* (www.hotmail.com), fitoj faqen me mesazhin:
*The page cannot be displayed*
Gjithashtu 
Msn Messenger
VoIP 
Luaj Online Counter Strike
...
Nuk funksionojn.

Për të luajtur shah tek www.flyordie.com, duhet te pasur te instaluar JRE (JAVA).
Kur tendoj te qasem deshton dhe thot perdor portin HTTP per tu qasur, e zgjedhi ate opsion dhe qasem.
Ndoshta e teprova me raste te ndryshme, por desha te jap informacion më shumë.


Gjatë video inqizimit kam shkarravitur disa fjalë anglisht pasi që mendova që do të kem ndihmë nga forumi i programit por kjo nuk ndodhi.
Ju kërkoj ndjesë që nuk mundem të incizoj një video të re shqip.

Kërkesë:
Çfarë kamë gabim gjatë konfigurmit dhe çfarë kamë harruar?



Me Respekt,
aRTx

----------


## edspace

Nga skica e mësipërme, duket se problemi juaj është në lidhjen fizike të rrjetit, jo në konfigurimin softuerik të serverit dhe klientëve. Ju po mundoheni të lidhni dy rrjete (Internetin dhe rrjetin lokal) duke përdorur një switch, por switchi nuk është ndërtuar për të tilla punë. Për të bashkuar dy rrjete duhet të përdorësh një router, qoftë harduerik apo softuerik. Në rastin tuaj, ju po përdorni një router softuerik, UserGate dhe WinRoute, por këta nuk i keni lidhur siç duhet. 

Kompjuteri me dy karta ku është instaluar edhe routeri softuerik duhet të lidhet midis modemit (rrjetit të jashtëm) dhe switch-it (rrjetit të brendshëm). Duke marrë pjesë në të dy rrjetet, serveri/routeri do jetë në gjendje të përcjellë komunikimet në destinacionin e duhur. 

Kompjuterat e rrjetit të brendshëm duhen konfiguruar nëpërmjet DHCP nga routeri. Pra, konfigurimi i tyre do jetë dinamik, jo statik.  

Lexo temën Ndarja e Internetit me DSL/CABLE në disa kompjutera ku shpjegohen disa parime të lidhjeve fizike, të shoqëruara me skema. 

Do të këshilloja të lexoje edhe temën Hub, Switch apo Router për të kuptuar ndryshimet midis këtyre pajisjeve dhe përdorimin e tyre.

----------


## aRTx

Faleminderit për edspace,

Me qenë se vrejtja juaj bazohet në rrjetin fizik, Si e shpjegoni këtë?



> Me këtë konfigurim unë nga rrjeti im lokal mundem të vizitoj shumë faqe 
> (p.sh. www.google.com, www.youtube.com, www.yahoo.com, www.hotmail.com ...)
> Por kur provoj të qasem në e-mail (www.hotmail.com), fitoj faqen me mesazhin:
> *The page cannot be displayed*
> Gjithashtu 
> Msn Messenger
> VoIP 
> Luaj Online Counter Strike
> ...
> Nuk funksionojn.


Që në fillim kamë provuar lidhjen:
*Internet <> MODEM <> PC SERVER / ROUTER <> SWITCH <> CLIENTS*
Por nuk kam pasur suksesë në shpërndarje të plotë të internetit.
Rezultati i dy llojë topologjive është i identik.
Unë prapë do të provoj të përdori lidhjen fizike që thoni Ju.

Nëse e keni parë videon, ju lus të më sqaroni qfar kam gabuar në konfigurimin e WinRoute.


Me Respekt,
Artani

----------


## edspace

Faqet që ju keni hapur mund të kenë qenë të ruajtura në depo (cache) të shfletuesit dhe juve u është dukur sikur jeni në Internet. Kjo shpjegon edhe problemin që kishit treguar në video ku mund të hapnit faqen yahoo.com, por ping nuk kthente përgjigje. 

Për të izoluar ku është problemi, fillo nga lidhjet më elementare dhe shto shërbimet pak e nga pak deri sa të kompletohet i gjithë rrjeti me shërbimet mbrojtëse, kufizuese, e raportuese. 

1. Fillo me një lidhje të vetme të serverit me modemin dhe shiko se a punon Interneti si për faqet, msn, etj. 

2. Pastaj shto switch-in me kompjuterat e tjerë dhe shiko se a komunikojnë kompjuterat përbrenda rrjetit privat. Të gjithë duhet të bëjnë ping në server dhe me njeri-tjetrin. Pasi ke lidhur rrjetin e brendshëm, mund të aftësosh edhe përbashkimin (share) e skedarëve nëse të duhet. Deri në këtë pikë, të gjitha lidhjet në rrjetin e brendshëm do bëhen me IP statike. 

3. Aktivizo Internet Connection Sharring (ICS) në server për ta kthyer atë në një router dhe për t'u lëshuar Internetin kompjuterave të tjerë. Pasi të bësh këtë, kompjuterat e tjerë duhet t'i kthesh me IP dinamike sepse serveri do aktivizojë shërbimin DHCP. Sigurohu  që kompjuterat kanë marrë IP nga ICS i serverit, bëjnë ping me njeri-tjetrin, dhe mund të hapin faqet e Internetit. 

Nëse gjithçka shkon mirë deri në këtë pikë, atëherë lidhjet fizike janë në rregull dhe ICS punon siç duhet. Tani të ngelet vetëm të çaktivizosh ICS dhe të aktivizosh WinRoute.

4. Instalo WinRoute dhe përdor konfigurimin më të thjeshtë, pa firewall, pa shërbimet e tjera; aktivizo vetëm NAT dhe shiko se a do mund të lidhesh në internet nga kompjuterat e tjerë. 


*Nëse ke probleme:*

- Kontrollo se mos ke aktivizuar ndonjë murr mbrojtës (firewall) dhe mbylle. 

- Përdor këto komanda: 

*ping host/IP* - për të kontrolluar lidhjen midis dy kompjuterave

*ipconfig /all* - për të parë konfigurimin e rrjetit

*netstat -rn* - për të parë rrugën që duhet të ndjekin kërkesat

*tracert host/IP* - për të parë rrugën që ndjekin kërkesat

*netsh int ip reset c:\restauruar.txt*  - për të restauruar të gjithë konfigurimin e rrjetit në konfigurimin origjinal
- Shiko se mos modemi është edhe router bashkë dhe nëse ke mundësi, çaktivizoji funksionet e routerit. 

WinRoute s'e kam përdorur ndonjëherë dhe s'mund të të jap informacion për konfigurimin e tij.

----------


## aRTx

Faleminderit edspace për përgjigjëjen ky informacion është shumë i vyer por unë mendoj se problemi im është më i thellë.




> Faqet që ju keni hapur mund të kenë qenë të ruajtura në depo (cache) të shfletuesit dhe juve u është dukur sikur jeni në Internet. Kjo shpjegon edhe problemin që kishit treguar në video ku mund të hapnit faqen yahoo.com, por ping nuk kthente përgjigje.


Unë jam i sigurt se nga kompjuterët e rrjetit tim lokal mundë të shfrytzoj portin HTTP, së paku duke u bazuar në faktin se mundë të shfrytzoj web-mesengjerin (www.iloveim.com, www.ebuddy.com ...) gjthashtu




> Për të luajtur shah tek www.flyordie.com, duhet te pasur te instaluar JRE (JAVA).
> Kur tendoj te qasem deshton dhe thot perdor portin HTTP per tu qasur, e zgjedhi ate opsion dhe qasem.


_Unë nga kompjuterët e rrjetit tim mundëm të qasem dhe të shkruaj nëpër forume._

*Mendoj se janë tri fakte të sigurta që nuk ka të bëj me DEPO (CACHE).*



Unë gjatë konfigurimit me WinRoute kamë zgjedhurë opsionin (Allow access to all services 'no limitatations').

Dikush nga forumi i programit më ka folur për MTU size por nuk e kam të qartë.

Sa i përket ICS nuk më ka funksionuar me këtë ISP që kam, por me ISP që kisha më parë funksionojke shumë mirë. Gjithashtu me WinRoute kamë arritur të shpërndaj intenret kur isha me ISP e vjetër .

Gjatë instalimit të WinRoute më është kërkuar që të ndaloj shërbimin ICS dhe e kamë ndaluar.



Unë shfrytzoj lidhjen PPPoE për tu qasur në internet e gjitha qfarë kam janë:
MODEM, PC SERVER, SWITCH, VoIP Adapter dhe 'Username/Password'.

Sa herë që unë qasem *IP Adresa* dhe *Gateway* ndryshojnë por *Subnet Mask* dhe *DNS* janë statike.
A mundë të jetë ky problem që nuk mundem të ndaj internet?

Pamje për tri raste:




Çfarë mendoni për rrjetin tim fizik dhe logjik?
A kamë gabuar në konfigurim të rrjetit?




Ju faleminderit edhe një herë për ndihmën Tuaj, por problemin ende s'kam mundur të zgjedhë.

Me Respekt,
Artani

----------


## edspace

Artan, 

Nga ato sa ke shkruar, kuptova që ti arrin të komunikosh nëpërmjet HTTP, por nuk komunikon dot me protokolle të tjerë si ai i RMI (JAVA), MSN, IRC, SMTP, p2p, etj. 

Kjo më lë të kuptoj se protokollet e tjerë po bllokohen në një nga pikat e rrjetit, ose nuk po përkthehen siç duhet nga NAT (network address translation). Tani të duhesh të gjesh se ku po ndodh bllokimi dhe për këtë arsye të rekomandova edhe hapat më lart, për të cilat nuk më kishe kthyer përgjigje. Po i shpjegoj edhe njëherë më hollësisht. 

Duke filluar që nga rrjeti i jashtëm i ISP-së tënde e deri tek kompjuterat e thjeshtë (jo-sever) i rrjetit të brendshëm, bllokimi i protokolleve mund të ndodhë në këto pika: 

*Lidhja mund të bllokohet nga ISP-ja*

Me sa kam dëgjuar, kjo ndodh shpesh në Shqipëri sepse lidhjet me Internetin janë brezngushta (low bandwidth) dhe ISP-të duan të ofrojnë shërbimin minimal (HTTP) tek sa më shumë klientë. Për këtë arsye, ata bllokojnë përdoruesit e protokolleve të tjera, që mbingarkojnë rrjetin. 

Në rastin tënd konkret, fakti që ti lidheshe më parë me ISP-në e vjetër dhe tani nuk lidhesh, tregon se ky mund të jetë problem i ISP-së. Për më tepër, IP-ja që ti merr nga ISP-ja, 10.*.*.*, është një IP private dhe tregon se për të dalë në Internet, kompjuterat e rrjetit tënd duhet të depërtojnë dy rrjete private (në kushtet e rrjeteve Shqiptare). Kjo i zvogëlon së tepërmi shanset për t'u lidhur me një IP publike në Internet. 

Kontaktoje ISP-në dhe pyeti nëse ata i kufizojnë lidhjet në ndonjë mënyrë. 

Për të vërtetuar nëse bllokimi po ndodh nga ISP-ja (ose modemi), mbylle WinRoute dhe shkëpute switch-in; Lidh vetëm serverin me modemin dhe shiko se a do futesh dot në MSN, lojrat JAVA, IRC, torrent, e të gjitha lidhjet e tjera  që dështojnë me WinRoute. Nëse edhe vetë serveri nuk mund të lidhet me protokollet e tjerë (jo HTTP), atëherë problemi është i ISP-së, modemit, ose ndonjë murri mbrojtës Firewall në Server. 


*Lidhja mund të bllokohet nga Modemi*

Siç e përmenda edhe në shkrimin e mëparshëm, modemi mund të mos jetë vetëm modem, por mund të jetë edhe router njëkohësisht. Pra, vetë modemi mund të krijojë një rrjet privat. ISP-ja mund t'i japë modemit një IP publike (shumë e zorshme në Shqipëri), por modemi i jep serverit një IP private (10.*).

Shiko çfarë modeli ka modemi dhe gjej manualin në Internet për të parë nëse është modem i thjeshtë, apo modem dhe router njëkohësisht. 

Nëse është modem i thjeshtë, dhe serveri nuk mund të lidhet në Internet plotësisht, atëherë e ka fajin ISP-ja. Por, nëse modemi është edhe router, atëherë shiko se si mund ta konfigurosh që të lejojë të gjitha llojet e lidhjeve. Mund të duhet të aktivizosh NAT, të hapësh/përcjellësh portat e duhura, të çaktivizosh funksionet e routerit, ose edhe ta zëvendësosh modemin/router me një modem të thjeshtë. 


*Lidhja mund të bllokohet nga Muri Mbrojtës (Firewall)*

Vetë Windows-i ka mur mbrojtës që nuk i lejon të gjitha lidhjet e Internetit. Sigurohu që e ke çaktivizuar murin mbrojtës të Windows dhe të ndonjë programi tjetër që mund të kesh instaluar për sigurimin e kompjuterit. 

Kjo pikë vlen për serverin dhe për hostet (kompjuterat e lidhur me serverin). 


*Lidhja mund të bllokohet nga WinRoute*

Nëse serveri arrin të lidhet plotësisht në Internet, atëherë fajin nuk e ka as ISP-ja e as modemi, por rrjeti yt i brendshëm, nyja e parë e të cilit është WinRoute. 

Fakti që ti ke mundur të lidhesh me WinRoute me ISP e vjetër, dhe fakti që ICS nuk punonte me ISP e re më lënë të kuptoj se nuk është faji i WinRoute. Megjithatë, kontrolloi edhe njëherë konfigurimet më të thjeshta; aktivizo vetëm NAT dhë çaktivizo të gjitha opsionet e tjera shtesë për sigurimin, raportet/statistikat, kufizimet, etj. 

---

Nuk po vazhdoj më tej me konfigurimin e hosteve sepse për aq kohë sa mund të komunikosh me HTTP, rrjeti i brendshëm privat është konfiguruar siç duhet. Lidhjet fizike po ashtu janë të sakta tani që serveri luan rolin e router-it ndërmjet modemit dhe switch-it. 


----

Disa hapa të tjerë që mund të ndjekësh për të kuptuar diçka më shumë mbi rrjetin:

*Informacion për ISP-në*

Hap whatismyip.com dhe shiko IP-në publike nëpërmjet të cilës ti hyn në Internet. Fute IP-në tek fusha IP Information tek dnsstuff.com për të parë nëse IP-ja është e vetë ISP-së tënde, apo e ka blerë atë nga ndonjë kompani tjetër. Shiko vargun e IP-ve (IP Range) që ka blerë ISP-ja tënde dhe duke ditur sa klientë ka në Shqipëri, mund të marrësh me mend se me sa njerëz të tjerë po e ndan lidhjen. Kuptohet që sa më shumë njerëz të përdorin të njëjtën IP, aq më  e ngadaltë do jetë lidhja e aq më të vështirë (ose të pamundur) do e kesh për t'u lidhur. 

*Informacion për rrjetin*

Ekzekuto komandën *tracert google.com* në DOS për të parë rrugën që kompjuteri yt ndjek për të arritur tek server i Google. Rezultatet do të tregojnë një seri routerash në të cilët kalon kërkesa tënde. Pra, këta janë routera që konfirmojnë marrjen e kërkesës tënde për të hapur google.com. 

Rezultati do të tregojë emrat dhe IP-të e ISP-së tënde, si dhe të ISP-ve të tjera që përdoren nga ISP-ja tënde. 


*Informacion për konfigurimin e kompjuterave*

Në DOS shkruaj këto komanda për të mësuar për konfigurimin e rrjetit:

*ipconfig -all*  -- këtë e ke përdorur dhe e di që tregon konfigurimin e IP-së, subnet, dns, gateway, adresën MAC, etj.

*ipconfig -displaydns* -- tregon IP-të përkatëse të domain-eve që ti ke vizituar. Këto IP mund t'i futësh tek faqja dnsstuff.com për t'u bindur që i përkasin faqes/kompanisë që ti ke vizituar. 

*netstat -rn* -- tregon tabelën (routing table) që kompjuteri konsulton kur i duhet të bëjë një lidhje me një IP të caktuar. Për shembull, kur ti mundohesh të lidhesh me google.com, DNS (*nslookup google.com*) të kthen IP-në 64.233.167.99.  Në tabelë kompjuteri shikon se cilin router duhet të kontaktojë për këtë IP. Në rastin tënd, ndjek serverin i cili është konfiguruar si gateway). 

*netstat -ab* -- tregon lidhjet dhe portat që janë hapur në kompjuter, si dhe programin që i ka hapur. Për shembull, nëse ke hapur MSN, do shikosh diçka të tillë: 


```
 [msnmsgr.exe]
  UDP    127.0.0.1:51926        *:*
```

Nëse nuk shikon lidhje për një program që po mundohet të lidhet, atëherë ai program mund të jetë duke përdorur një lidhje të maskuar (nëpërmjet ndonjë programi tjetër si svchost.exe) ose nuk ka mundur të bëjë lidhjen për shkak të murit mbrojtës. Cilado qoftë arsyeja, të lë të kuptosh nëse është problem me kompjuterin prej nga po lidhesh.
---

Nuk besoj të jetë problem i MTU sepse kjo do shkaktonte problem edhe me HTTP. Nëse do kishe problem me MTU mund të kishe probleme, por nuk do bllokoheshin kategorikisht lidhjet me protokollë të caktuar, siç duket se ndodh me ty. Windows e teston lidhjen dhe zgjedh MTU optimale. Besoj se edhe WinRoute do ketë ndonjë llogjikë të tillë nëse e ndryshon MTU-në. 

---

Të kam dhënë mjaft informacion për të zbuluar se ku është problemi. Shpresoj të gjesh problemin dhe pastaj mund të mendojmë për ndonjë zgjidhje të mundshme.

----------


## aRTx

Edspace,

E çmoj mënyrën tënde të të spjeguarit më keni japur informacion të mirë në lidhje me rrjetat.

Sa i përket ISP aktuale, unë nga *Server Kompjuteri* mundëm të shfrytzoj pothujse të gjitha shërbimet HTTP, HTTPS, ...

Sidomos kjo më ka interesuar shumë:



> Nuk besoj të jetë problem i MTU sepse kjo do shkaktonte problem edhe me HTTP. Nëse do kishe problem me MTU mund të kishe probleme, por nuk do bllokoheshin kategorikisht lidhjet me protokollë të caktuar, siç duket se ndodh me ty. Windows e teston lidhjen dhe zgjedh MTU optimale. Besoj se edhe WinRoute do ketë ndonjë llogjikë të tillë nëse e ndryshon MTU-në.


Unë jamë nga Kosova, jamë i knaqur me shpejtësin e internetit që e shërben ISP im aktual 512kb/s, por nëse arrijë të shpërndaj internetin në mënyrë të plotë do të ndërroj shërbimin në 2048 kb/s.

Me ISP e vjetër unë kisha 256 kb/s dhe paguajsha 110  në muaj.
Me ISP e re do të paguaj 15  për 512 kb/s ose 2048 kb/s 25 .

Me *Kerio WinRoute* dhe *UserGate* kamë arritur deri në këtë pikë.



> Me këtë konfigurim unë nga rrjeti im lokal mundem të vizitoj shumë faqe 
> (p.sh. www.google.com, www.youtube.com, www.yahoo.com, www.hotmail.com ...)
> Por kur provoj të qasem në e-mail (www.hotmail.com), fitoj faqen me mesazhin:
> The page cannot be displayed
> Për momentin jam duke përdorur web-messengjerin (www.iloveim.com)
> 
> Gjithashtu 
> Msn Messenger
> VoIP 
> ...


Nëse arrij të gjejë zgjidhjen do ta postoj.
Do të jem mirënjohës për kohën që gjetët për tu marrur me problemin tim.

Me gjithë respekt,
Artani

----------


## aRTx

Përshëndetje,

Jam i interesuar të mësoj se si ti ndalojmë klientët të shfrytzojnë internetin në më shumë se një kompjuter.

Mendoj se ISP imi e ka arritur, a egziston ndonjë mënyrë për të tejkaluar këtë.

Një link nga CISCO në lidhje me ndalimin. 
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/ps6552/products_white_paper09186a00804f96af.shtml

Kamë arritur një shpërndarje të pjesërishme. Nga serveri mundë të shfrytzoj pothuajse të gjitha shërbimet HTTP, HTTPS, Sock...

Nga klienti mundë të shfrytzoj vetëm shërbimin HTTP.

PPP adapter Internet:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . :      WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :  00-53-45-00-00-00
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . :   No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . :     10.64.153.193
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . :   255.255.255.255
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.64.153.193
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . :     80.80.160.8
                                                         80.80.160.9
        NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . :  Disabled

PSE? *IP Address* dhe *Default GateWay*  janë të njëjta.

Me respekt,
aRTx

----------


## xfiles

perdor nje router dhe mbaroi puna.
Routeri qendron mes rrjetit tend lokal dhe atij te ISP dhe kryen gjithashtu funksionin e NAT(Network Adress Translator), Provideri nuk e ndalon dot kete. Keshtu e bejne te gjithe.

Psh, une ne shtepi kam ADSL, vetem nje IP kam, por me router wifi lidhen sa veta te duan ne shtepi, pa probleme.

Nese thua qe nga serveri mund te perdoresh te gjitha protokollet(qe perkthehet se mund te lidhesh me te gjitha portat) dhe nga klienti jo, thjesht fajin e ka serveri dhe jo ISP-ja jote. Nese nuk do te blesh nje router atehere instalo nje NAT tek serveri jot.

----------


## aRTx

Përshëndetje xfiles,

Po edhe unë një shoku i cili ka një internet kafe, kam arritur që t'i shpërndaj internet për të gjithë rrjetin.  Ai është i lidhurë përmes një antenes WireLess <> PC Server <> Switch <> Rrjeti lokal.
Këtë e përfundova me sukses dhe pa problem. Të gjitha shërbimet të cilat i shfrytzova nga Serveri munda dhe nga Klienti. Por kjo gjë për rrjetin tim nuk funksionoj.

Unë jam i kyqur përmes një ISP i cili shpërndanë TV + INTERNET.
Lidhja ime është kjo: *MODEM <> PC Server <> Rrjeti Loakl*.

Në server e kamë instaluar Kerio WinRoute Firewall, dhe nga klietët kam arritur të shfrytzoj vetëm shërbimin HTTP. 

Që d.m.th nuk është duke funksionuar Msn Messengeri, kyqja ne e-mail www.hotmail.com (sepse përdor HTTPs).
Gjatë konfigurimit kamë vendosur *Allow all services without restrictions.*


Dikushë më ka folur shkurt në lidhje me ndalesat të cilat i ka bër ISP im, ai më tha se duhet të ndryshosh TTL për një më shumë. TTL -në mundesh të ndryshosh përmes DrTCP por nuk di për cilin kompjuterë të ndryshoj (PC Serverin apo për klienta). 

Nëse keni ndonjë informatë më shumë, ju lutem për shpjegime.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Nuk di ca te te them po ketu ka dy mundesi? 

Sic e shef ti ne ato screen qe ke dhene ke IP address eshte njesoj si Default Gateway gje qe eshte e pamundur te ndodhe ne nje sistem edhe nje gje tjeter qe vura re eshte qe 00:53:45:00... nuk eshte mac e sakte eshte ghost mac qe perdoret nga nje program per internetin. Pra keto jane preudo ip e info te krijuara nga PPP conection(megjithese eshte hera e pare qe shof nje cable company te perdore ppp) Jep screenshots te plota ose bei save ne txt file e hidhi ne forum. shto >c:\emri i file.txt ne fund te cdo komande. edhe me thuaj nese di te perdoresh komandat e dos si route print apo nslookup qe te bejme pak testime po une te sygjeroj menyren e fillestarit lidh njehere serverin duke shkeputur cdo klient edhe duke caktivizuar cdo program route pastaj shto nje komponent me radhe derisa te kapesh gabimin ose bej sic duhet bere ashtu sic e tha edhe xfiles mer nje router isp nuk bllokon dot NAT edhe hiqe mendje nga TTL se ska te beje fare me kete edhe pse netbios eshte desable ca pune prishte

----------


## little-boy

> Përshëndetje xfiles,
> 
> Dikushë më ka folur shkurt në lidhje me ndalesat të cilat i ka bër ISP im, ai më tha se duhet të ndryshosh TTL për një më shumë. TTL -në mundesh të ndryshosh përmes DrTCP por nuk di për cilin kompjuterë të ndryshoj (PC Serverin apo për klienta). 
> 
> Nëse keni ndonjë informatë më shumë, ju lutem për shpjegime.


 Artan, 
Edhe Une jam Nga Kosova,po supozoj qe ISP-ja juaj eshte Ipko. Ka dy menyra qe une kam provuar dhe qe kan dal te sukseshme.
1. Modem <> Ruter<> Switch <>Rjeti (Passi qe ipko kufizon TTL ne 128 pas nje HOPE   eshte 127 kjo siguron qe vetem nje Pc te lidhet ne rrjet, ti ndrysho TTL te te gjith PC-te ne 129)
2. Modem<>Switch<>ProxyServer proxy serveri njeh portat standarten automatikisht  psh. portin 80, 20, 21 etj ndersha portat tjera si per MSN VOIP duheq qe ti vete ti hapesh ne proxy. Dhek Kppjuterave tjere ne internet duhesh ti konfigurojsh qe me shfrytezu Proxyn. Internet Option-> Use Proxy


Na Shkruaj per qdo Pakjartesi

Albani Ferizaj

----------

